# Summer Transfer Thread



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

So as the season is drawing to a close clubs will start to get players signed and sealed 

So simple question - who would you like your club to buy and who do they need

We need a GK , Striker , Wide forward and a box to box centre mid 

Would like to see us get

Begovic 
Lacazette/Agyemeng
Konoplanyka
Kovacic


----------



## chrisd (May 28, 2015)

They all sound like illnesses you wouldn't want to get!


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2015)

Arsenal:

Keeper (not Cech though for me)
Centre half (must have some pace)
Defensive midfielder (someone big and strong)
Goalscorer

So basically a new spine plse lol

Instead we'll get 5 small midfielders and a versatile defender lol

Oh and Id cash in Wishere whilst hes vaguely fit, would also let Rosicky go somewhere to get regular football


----------



## Khamelion (May 28, 2015)

Newcastle:

Left back, right back, centre back x 2, right midfield, left midfield, centre midfield x 2, striker x 2, manager x 1, assistant coach x 1


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Newcastle:

Left back, right back, centre back x 2, right midfield, left midfield, centre midfield x 2, striker x 2, manager x 1, assistant coach x 1
		
Click to expand...

ROFL


----------



## SugarPenguin (May 28, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Newcastle:

Left back, right back, centre back x 2, right midfield, left midfield, centre midfield x 2, striker x 2, manager x 1, assistant coach x 1
		
Click to expand...

As a fellow supporter I cannot really disagree. 
a new chairman would also be more than welcome.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 28, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Newcastle:

Left back, right back, centre back x 2, right midfield, left midfield, centre midfield x 2, striker x 2, manager x 1, assistant coach x 1
		
Click to expand...

Happy with your subs bench then?


----------



## chrisd (May 28, 2015)

Crystal Palace

A centre back
A goal scoring centre forward (offload Murray to Reading)
Any decent players who become available in our price range


----------



## richart (May 28, 2015)

chrisd said:



			A goal scoring centre forward (offload Murray to Reading)
		
Click to expand...

 We don't want pity, but if he is going free. Shane Long would be good, so we can have the Long Cox partnership back again.


----------



## richy (May 28, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Newcastle:

Left back, right back, centre back x 2, right midfield, left midfield, centre midfield x 2, striker x 2, manager x 1, assistant coach x 1
		
Click to expand...

Right back?


----------



## richy (May 28, 2015)

Realistically a centre half, left midfielder and a striker to go straight into the team. Anymore than that it's a bonus. 

My expectations have been drastically lowered this season.


----------



## Tiger man (May 28, 2015)

Well just seen in the Echo Everton are linked with a Wolves winger, Brendford midfielder and a Honduran under 20 striker who scored 3 goals last year. . . I feel queasy.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 28, 2015)

West Ham and we need a right back and a centre back and a ball playing midfielder and get shot of a Carroll and Nolan now. And a manager as long as it ain't billic.


----------



## Tiger man (May 28, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			West Ham and we need a right back and a centre back and a ball playing midfielder and get shot of a Carroll and Nolan now. And a manager as long as it ain't billic.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting as I thought he was a popular choice amongst you hammers?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			West Ham and we need a right back and a centre back and a ball playing midfielder and get shot of a Carroll and Nolan now. And a manager as long as it ain't billic.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you want Bilic ? Seems to have a good record 

And didnt Carroll do well for you mid season ? Or is it the injurys ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

As a Fulham fan I'd like a few more experienced heads to help the youngsters (those we manage to keep - but sense we're ripe for plundering). Personally I'd like a more experienced manager (and yes Allardyce fits the bill) that understands the rigours of getting back to the PL


----------



## c1973 (May 28, 2015)

We need quite a few new faces, a CB or two are necessities. 

One player I'd love to get signed up is Harris Vuckic (currently on loan from NUFC).


----------



## sandmagnet (May 28, 2015)

Billic scares me if we get down to the nitty gritty in the bottom half and attracting players. Carroll has way to many problems with injuries and not having the biggest budget that money could be spent on other players for us,plus to much route one footie. Bfs will prob buy him unless he goes Sunderland with Nolan.we played some of our best football for years imo when he was not fit at the start but as soon as he got fit bus put him straight back in and it changed. Only my opinion many other hammers have a different one. Manager pick would be Rafa for me but prob going to Madrid and righty so.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Billic scares me if we get down to the nitty gritty in the bottom half and attracting players. Carroll has way to many problems with injuries and not having the biggest budget that money could be spent on other players for us,plus to much route one footie. Bfs will prob buy him unless he goes Sunderland with Nolan.we played some of our best football for years imo when he was not fit at the start but as soon as he got fit bus put him straight back in and it changed. Only my opinion many other hammers have a different one. Manager pick would be Rafa for me but prob going to Madrid and righty so.
		
Click to expand...

Thought Bilic would be perfect - proper fighter and scrapper as a manager

As for attracting players - what sort do you expect West Ham to attract that Bilic couldn't ?

Couldn't ever see Rafa going to West Ham - understand the targets were/are Rafa and Ancelotti ? A bit too lofty a target surely ?


----------



## sandmagnet (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought Bilic would be perfect - proper fighter and scrapper as a manager

As for attracting players - what sort do you expect West Ham to attract that Bilic couldn't ?

Couldn't ever see Rafa going to West Ham - understand the targets were/are Rafa and Ancelotti ? A bit too lofty a target surely ?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you just gotta hope tbh there is money to spend and there is the stadium to go into,Rafa got a bad time at Chelsea and would hope he wanted to come back to prem and with all the bigger teams with managers he may well give us a chance I was hoping but if a club like Madrid come calling that's us shot down.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Sometimes you just gotta hope tbh there is money to spend and there is the stadium to go into,Rafa got a bad time at Chelsea and would hope he wanted to come back to prem and with all the bigger teams with managers he may well give us a chance I was hoping but if a club like Madrid come calling that's us shot down.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough about hope but there are plenty of CL clubs around that would snap him up 

I really could see Bilic doing a great job - he did brilliantly with Croatia and reckon he would have a few unknowns that have potential to be stars


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

I think Bilic could be a perfect fit for West Ham personally.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fair enough about hope but there are plenty of CL clubs around that would snap him up 

I really could see Bilic doing a great job - he did brilliantly with Croatia and reckon he would have a few unknowns that have potential to be stars
		
Click to expand...

Would hope so but they way he left us and working with Sullivan buying a few players and rumour of him telling Sam they need to play would go down like a lead balloon ,as I said down to the nitty gritty if it comes to that has he managed a team in that position ? Btw not knocking Sam in anyway he did a fantastic job at West Ham in getting the club back and no one pissing up bars and the Bentley gang not showing its ugly head. Turned us into a decent club again! But football was a bit poor most of the time!


----------



## Foxholer (May 28, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Billic scares me if we get down to the nitty gritty in the bottom half and attracting players. Carroll has way to many problems with injuries and not having the biggest budget that money could be spent on other players for us,plus to much route one footie. Bfs will prob buy him unless he goes Sunderland with Nolan.we played some of our best football for years imo when he was not fit at the start but as soon as he got fit bus put him straight back in and it changed. Only my opinion many other hammers have a different one. Manager pick would be Rafa for me but prob going to Madrid and righty so.
		
Click to expand...

Slightly depressing that Big Sam has gone! To me, he was a really good manager and it was only the unrealistic fans that caused problems! These days the Club is in no position to play the 'attractive' sort of football demanded when the biggest asset (when fit!!) is someone that can bully the defence! Let the attractive football come from the wing-backs and mid-field (as happened quite a bit) and score the goals through strength in the Penalty Box!

Certainly some unrealistic talk about lofty 'main targets'! My fear is that we get Maclaren!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Would hope so but they way he left us and working with Sullivan buying a few players and rumour of him telling Sam they need to play would go down like a lead balloon ,as I said down to the nitty gritty if it comes to that has he managed a team in that position ? Btw not knocking Sam in anyway he did a fantastic job at West Ham in getting the club back and no one pissing up bars and the Bentley gang not showing its ugly head. Turned us into a decent club again! But football was a bit poor most of the time!
		
Click to expand...

Bit poor at times maybe - but got you results 

And results is what you need to establish top half table whilst you move into the Olympic Stadium

Just got to be careful that it doesn't back fire and you end up with th e biggest stadium in the Championship


----------



## sandmagnet (May 28, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Slightly depressing that Big Sam has gone! To me, he was a really good manager and it was only the unrealistic fans that caused problems! These days the Club is in no position to play the 'attractive' sort of football demanded when the biggest asset (when fit!!) is someone that can bully the defence! Let the attractive football come from the wing-backs and mid-field (as happened quite a bit) and score the goals through strength in the Penalty Box!

Certainly some unrealistic talk about lofty 'main targets'! My fear is that we get Maclaren!
		
Click to expand...

Yes maclaren scares me and he would suit Sullivan. I'd rather of stuck with Sam other then Rafa or that type of manager foxholer and be sure to stay in prem but he showed he would play good football when he had the right players. Wasted a bit of money on Jarvis mind you.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bit poor at times maybe - but got you results 

And results is what you need to establish top half table whilst you move into the Olympic Stadium

Just got to be careful that it doesn't back fire and you end up with th e biggest stadium in the Championship
		
Click to expand...

which is what we are all thinking tbh.you can chuck as much money at it as you please but if the right man is not in charge it can all go pear shaped like we did under curbs.


----------



## richart (May 28, 2015)

Feds to Bournemouth is a bit of a blow. Expecting more departures and no arrivals. Renewed my season ticket and expect to see a lot of the kids playing this season (again) We had 11 academy players play in the first team this year, and hopefully three or four will cement a first team place. Unfortunately no obvious strikers so will struggle for goals again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

richart said:



			Feds to Bournemouth is a bit of a blow. Expecting more departures and no arrivals. Renewed my season ticket and expect to see a lot of the kids playing this season (again) We had 11 academy players play in the first team this year, and hopefully three or four will cement a first team place. Unfortunately no obvious strikers so will struggle for goals again.
		
Click to expand...

We had so many youngsters at times. It's good on the one hand to see them coming through and how they deal with the frantic pace of the championship but sad when you realise your team seems to have no long term ambition to invest properly and build a structured squad capable of getting towards the play offs


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 28, 2015)

We need a goal scorer. Was sure that selling Freddie Sears to Ipswich in January was going to get us relegated and only getting Â£100k for him was ridiculous. Got a lot of good kids coming through the academy (well over 100 appearances from former academy players this season) and hopefully they will keep progressing. Had quite a few loan signings in during the season so will need to replace them either new loan or permanent signings.

A new manager wouldn't go amiss but the Chairman has said he's staying so just have to keep the fingers crossed that he finds a new tactic other than give it to the full back and let him hit a diagonal ball to the opposite corner of the oppositions penalty area.


----------



## richart (May 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We had so many youngsters at times. It's good on the one hand to see them coming through and how they deal with the frantic pace of the championship but sad when you realise your team seems to have no long term ambition to invest properly and build a structured squad capable of getting towards the play offs
		
Click to expand...

 Love seeing the youngsters play there first games.  Remember Neil Webb playing when he was 17, and you could tell he would play for England. Gylfi Sigurdsson was another star in the making. Not sure we have any of that standard but Kuhl is worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

richart said:



			Love seeing the youngsters play there first games.  Remember Neil Webb playing when he was 17, and you could tell he would play for England. Gylfi Sigurdsson was another star in the making. Not sure we have any of that standard but Kuhl is worth keeping an eye on.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree and we've got some really good youngsters too. *If* we keep most of them and having had that tough first season learning about the championship they may be better for it and can kick on.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 28, 2015)

fundy said:



			Arsenal:

*Keeper (not Cech though for me)*
Centre half (must have some pace)
Defensive midfielder (someone big and strong)
Goalscorer

So basically a new spine plse lol

Instead we'll get 5 small midfielders and a versatile defender lol

Oh and Id cash in Wishere whilst hes vaguely fit, would also let Rosicky go somewhere to get regular football
		
Click to expand...

So who's available and better, and why not Cech then?  I'd be quite happy to have him stay but I think it's pretty obvious he's going.  I'd be quite happy for him not to go to Arsenal as I think he'll improve you, but he's too good and too young not to be a first team regular.

I presume that we'll be looking at Robert Green as the no. 2, with Blackman potentially as the no. 3.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

Liverpool have made an initial bid of Â£10mil for Clyne according to reports all over social media 

Expected that it won't finish there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool have made an initial bid of Â£10mil for Clyne according to reports all over social media 

Expected that it won't finish there
		
Click to expand...

Young player who had a full PL season and could be a regular for years to come and would be set to improve, especially with European football http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/nath...datendetails/spieler/85177/saison/2014/plus/1

I think Â£10m would be a steal


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			So who's available and better, and why not Cech then?  I'd be quite happy to have him stay but I think it's pretty obvious he's going.  I'd be quite happy for him not to go to Arsenal as I think he'll improve you, but he's too good and too young not to be a first team regular.

I presume that we'll be looking at Robert Green as the no. 2, with Blackman potentially as the no. 3.
		
Click to expand...

Just personal preference, dont think hes been as good as he was since the head injury and would rather us look elsewhere than look to take players from rivals. dont get me wrong Id rather him to our current options!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

fundy said:



			Just personal preference, dont think hes been as good as he was since the head injury and would rather us look elsewhere than look to take players from rivals. dont get me wrong Id rather him to our current options!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not that much action last year but still pretty consistent over 2012/13 and 2013/14 http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/petr-cech/leistungsdatendetails/spieler/5658/saison//plus/1


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not that much action last year but still pretty consistent over 2012/13 and 2013/14 http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/petr-cech/leistungsdatendetails/spieler/5658/saison//plus/1

Click to expand...

havent a clue what thats supposed to be telling me lol. just my gut feel having watched him, no hard and fast facts, think very hard to rate keepers based only on stats, big difference playing for different sides


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

fundy said:



			havent a clue what thats supposed to be telling me lol. just my gut feel having watched him, no hard and fast facts, think very hard to rate keepers based only on stats, big difference playing for different sides
		
Click to expand...

I guess it's skewed by the fact Chelsea had a pretty solid defence and so perhaps not as active as others in different sides so can see what you're saying. What about Begovich from Stoke? Pretty young (27 I think)


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I guess it's skewed by the fact Chelsea had a pretty solid defence and so perhaps not as active as others in different sides so can see what you're saying. What about Begovich from Stoke? Pretty young (27 I think)
		
Click to expand...

Yep definitely a decent option, still gutted we let Lloris go down the road for pennies when he was available


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

Rumours that we are willing to meet the clause for Benteke - Â£30mil and offer Milner Â£130k a week ?!?! 

Must be better players around for that sort of money


----------



## peterlav (May 29, 2015)

Personally think Milner would be a great signing


----------



## richy (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool have made an initial bid of Â£10mil for Clyne according to reports all over social media 

Expected that it won't finish there
		
Click to expand...

10 mil is an insult. Haven't your lot not nicked enough Southampton players? It'd be easier if Brenda just managed them instead.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2015)

fundy said:



			Just personal preference, dont think hes been as good as he was since the head injury and would rather us look elsewhere than look to take players from rivals. dont get me wrong Id rather him to our current options!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree he was better before the head injury but I'm not sure why you wouldn't want to take a player that would strengthen you and weaken us at the same time..  

Fully agree that he's better than your current options, which is why I wondered why you didn't want him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

richy said:



			10 mil is an insult. Haven't your lot not nicked enough Southampton players? It'd be easier if Brenda just managed them instead.
		
Click to expand...

He has one year left on his contract


----------



## chrisd (May 29, 2015)

B



Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool have made an initial bid of Â£10mil for Clyne according to reports all over social media 

Expected that it won't finish there
		
Click to expand...


Let's hope they get him as I'm sure Palace would be due a healthy cut of any transfer fee!


----------



## richy (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has one year left on his contract
		
Click to expand...

Ah makes sense now. I thought he had signed an extension not so long ago? Must've been paper rubbish.


----------



## jp5 (May 29, 2015)

fundy said:



			Arsenal:

Keeper (not Cech though for me)
Centre half (must have some pace)
Defensive midfielder (someone big and strong)
Goalscorer

So basically a new spine plse lol

Instead we'll get 5 small midfielders and a versatile defender lol

Oh and Id cash in Wishere whilst hes vaguely fit, would also let Rosicky go somewhere to get regular football
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with any of that! Pick up those players and I think we'll be challenging for the league. Otherwise it'd be a scrap for fourth again.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 29, 2015)

c1973 said:



			We need quite a few new faces, a CB or two are necessities. 

One player I'd love to get signed up is Harris Vuckic (currently on loan from NUFC).
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much a whole new team for the challenge of winning the championship next year. 

Think there's not much chance of Vuckic signing given the state of relations with Ashley. Small price to pay for him getting his claws off!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Young player who had a full PL season and could be a regular for years to come and would be set to improve, especially with European football http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/nath...datendetails/spieler/85177/saison/2014/plus/1

I think Â£10m would be a steal
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there's a hope of him going for 10m. He's England's rb. I think we'd keep him for the last year of his contract instead of accept that tbh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't think there's a hope of him going for 10m. He's England's rb. I think we'd keep him for the last year of his contract instead of accept that tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Southampton won't let him go for free - a price will be accepted. Clubs aren't daft to realise now that they can't afford to allow good money to just disappear. 

It won't take much more and he will leave


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Southampton won't let him go for free - a price will be accepted. Clubs aren't daft to realise now that they can't afford to allow good money to just disappear. 

It won't take much more and he will leave
		
Click to expand...

We have no rb of any note to cover him. He himself has said he isn't lookin to leave but is keeping options open. IMO opinion he may leave, but do t think it would be to Liverpool, same as schneiderlien. They are good enough for a cl team.  So if Liverpool have started at 10m it'll got to at least 15m. 

We we may not wanna lose him for free, but we may feel we can convince him to stay, we may decide that at 2m per place in the league we will finish 3/4 places higher with him in the team so the. The lose isn't so high financially.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			We have no rb of any note to cover him. He himself has said he isn't lookin to leave but is keeping options open. IMO opinion he may leave, but do t think it would be to Liverpool, same as schneiderlien. They are good enough for a cl team.  So if Liverpool have started at 10m it'll got to at least 15m. 

We we may not wanna lose him for free, but we may feel we can convince him to stay, we may decide that at 2m per place in the league we will finish 3/4 places higher with him in the team so the. The lose isn't so high financially.
		
Click to expand...


He isn't looking to leave but willing to let his contract run down ? As with Sterling - refusing to sign a new contract suggests the player wants to leave and the price will prob go up to around Â£13mil with add ons


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He isn't looking to leave but willing to let his contract run down ? As with Sterling - refusing to sign a new contract suggests the player wants to leave and the price will prob go up to around Â£13mil with add ons
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't come out and Said he WONT sign one yet. He has also said he's happy here. He could quite easily be thinking. One more season as saints guaranteed starter so he nails his place in the England squad for the euros. 

He's seen a lot of his mates leave and be in worse positions. He could easily stay this year, then leave at the end of his contract havering played in an intl tournent and command even more wages. 

Realistically if arsenal win the cup. Only four clubs in England would be able to offer him a better prospect than us next season. 

I don't see Chelsea or Coty wanting him. So only leaves Utd or Arsenal. 

I don't think he's nailed on to leave this season at all. But I would guess that this will at best be his last season with us.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			He hasn't come out and Said he WONT sign one yet. He has also said he's happy here. He could quite easily be thinking. One more season as saints guaranteed starter so he nails his place in the England squad for the euros. 

He's seen a lot of his mates leave and be in worse positions. He could easily stay this year, then leave at the end of his contract havering played in an intl tournent and command even more wages. 

Realistically if arsenal win the cup. Only four clubs in England would be able to offer him a better prospect than us next season. 

I don't see Chelsea or Coty wanting him. So only leaves Utd or Arsenal. 

I don't think he's nailed on to leave this season at all. But I would guess that this will at best be his last season with us.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but he has a year left -I'm pretty sure the club would have offered him a new contract over the last 12 months - and he hasn't signed one - does that not tell you something ? 

Moving up a club will help him nail down an England place 

Sorry but both Spurs and Liverpool offer bigger prospects - I know we are in the same comps next year etc etc but it's a step up in club - one season doesn't change that and he would be a starter at both Liverpool and Spurs - the worldwide exposure for both clubs is a lot greater than Southamption 

It's why players left last year and why players will leave again this year if bigger clubs come calling with the right amount of money.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but he has a year left -I'm pretty sure the club would have offered him a new contract over the last 12 months - and he hasn't signed one - does that not tell you something ? 

Moving up a club will help him nail down an England place 

Sorry but both Spurs and Liverpool offer bigger prospects - I know we are in the same comps next year etc etc but it's a step up in club - one season doesn't change that and he would be a starter at both Liverpool and Spurs - the worldwide exposure for both clubs is a lot greater than Southamption 

It's why players left last year and why players will leave again this year if bigger clubs come calling with the right amount of money.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't said that we are bigger than Spurs or Liverpool. I said next year playing for us he is in no worse position. Spurs would make a bit of sense as pochetino is there and knows him. But if he goes to Liverpool. Will he look a better defender and therefore improve his chances of intl footy? I think it would be easy to argue not. 

I think he sees himself as a cl player. If he goes to you for let's say Â£15m has a good year but you don't make cl footy. He's stuck with you unless someone pays ridiculous money. 
With us, he has one last year then goes to a cl team. 
Him not signing tells me he doesn't just want the money. He's forgone a year of extra wages for his ambition. So no. I don't see him playing for Spurs or Liverpool next year. As whilst both are bigger clubs. I don't see either getting close to cl footy next season. 

But fans being optimistic is something we all do. Much like you said Suarez wouldn't leave. I'll be happy to eat humble if clyne is playing for Souter team not in the cl next season.

And last year you had cl footy. It wasn't just Liverpool being the super club.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2015)

One for arsenal fans. He's Walcott? New contract or not?

For me he needs to be played up top. He may not be as clinical as he believes. But when a youngster at saints. He was always best through the middle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I haven't said that we are bigger than Spurs or Liverpool. I said next year playing for us he is in no worse position. Spurs would make a bit of sense as pochetino is there and knows him. But if he goes to Liverpool. Will he look a better defender and therefore improve his chances of intl footy? I think it would be easy to argue not. 

I think he sees himself as a cl player. If he goes to you for let's say Â£15m has a good year but you don't make cl footy. He's stuck with you unless someone pays ridiculous money. 
With us, he has one last year then goes to a cl team. 
Him not signing tells me he doesn't just want the money. He's forgone a year of extra wages for his ambition. So no. I don't see him playing for Spurs or Liverpool next year. As whilst both are bigger clubs. I don't see either getting close to cl footy next season. 

But fans being optimistic is something we all do. Much like you said Suarez wouldn't leave. I'll be happy to eat humble if clyne is playing for Souter team not in the cl next season.

And last year you had cl footy. It wasn't just Liverpool being the super club.
		
Click to expand...

Let's be honest - we had the same conversation last summer in regards - Lallana , Lovren , Shaw etc - and they all left 

And when a club stumps up the money then Clyne , Fonte , Scnederlin Pelle etc will leave because they will go to clubs that will advance their career

Playing for those clubs improves the chances of Inty football , it gives them chances to play with and against better players , improves their wage and exposure 

If and IMO when the fee is accepted then Clynne will sign terms with Liverpool IMO because it's a step forward


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Playing for those clubs improves the chances of Inty football , it gives them chances to play with and against better players , improves their wage and exposure 

If and IMO when the fee is accepted then Clynne will sign terms with Liverpool IMO because it's a step forward
		
Click to expand...

2 word response Phil........

Rickie Lambert


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

drive4show said:



			2 word response Phil........

Rickie Lambert  

Click to expand...

Was always bought as a back up and that's what he ended up - he knew that when he signed


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Let's be honest - we had the same conversation last summer in regards - Lallana , Lovren , Shaw etc - and they all left 

And when a club stumps up the money then Clyne , Fonte , Scnederlin Pelle etc will leave because they will go to clubs that will advance their career

Playing for those clubs improves the chances of Inty football , it gives them chances to play with and against better players , improves their wage and exposure 

If and IMO when the fee is accepted then Clynne will sign terms with Liverpool IMO because it's a step forward
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but IMO I cannot see how Clyne would be advancing his career by joining Liverpool unless you are measuring purely by salary.

He is already an England international and IMO would be no more likely to win any medals at Liverpool, at least not while Rodgers remains in charge.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was always bought as a back up and that's what he ended up - he knew that when he signed
		
Click to expand...

You seriously think that the current England C/F (which he was at the time) would sign somewhere he was only going to be the 2nd choice?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

drive4show said:



			You seriously think that the current England C/F (which he was at the time) would sign somewhere he was only going to be the 2nd choice?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Gordon - it was his chance to go to his boyhood club - did he really think he would be a starter with players like Sterling , Sturridge and Suarez at the club - he even said that he knew he was joining based on he wouldn't be a guarantee starter in his first interview on the website.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry but IMO I cannot see how Clyne would be advancing his career by joining Liverpool unless you are measuring purely by salary.

He is already an England international and IMO would be no more likely to win any medals at Liverpool, at least not while Rodgers remains in charge.
		
Click to expand...

Regardless of people's feelings in terms of Liverpool - it is one of the biggest clubs in Europe so a move there from clubs like Soton is a step forward in their career


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes Gordon - it was his chance to go to his boyhood club - did he really think he would be a starter with players like Sterling , Sturridge and Suarez at the club - he even said that he knew he was joining based on he wouldn't be a guarantee starter in his first interview on the website.
		
Click to expand...

It was a well known fact that Suarez was going (or already gone?) so he went thinking he would be a regular starter. He had just come off the back of his best ever season and had established himself as an international. Boyhood club or not, why would he give that all up if he thought he was going to be 2nd or 3rd choice?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Regardless of people's feelings in terms of Liverpool - it is one of the biggest clubs in Europe so a move there from clubs like Soton is a step forward in their career
		
Click to expand...

But not in the Champions League, no realistic chance of winning the Premier League, very unlikely to crack the top four so not that different to where he is at present.

If, as expected, Man U come calling then it might make sense for Clyne to move. After all it is hard to see hoe Lallana or Lovren have improved their careers by making the move.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Regardless of people's feelings in terms of Liverpool - it is one of the biggest clubs in Europe so a move there from clubs like Soton is a step forward in their career
		
Click to expand...

No mate....it might be a step forward in bank balance but sitting on the bench every week is NOT a step forward.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

drive4show said:



			It was a well known fact that Suarez was going (or already gone?) so he went thinking he would be a regular starter. He had just come off the back of his best ever season and had established himself as an international. Boyhood club or not, why would he give that all up if he thought he was going to be 2nd or 3rd choice?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't a well known fact at all as Lambert signed very early - before even the start of the WC and even then when Suarez was going we were looking to sign a striker 

He himself said he knew he wouldn't be a starter - he went to have a crack at player at his boyhood club - he even turned down the chance to leave in Jan to stay even though he wasn't getting regular first team football

He knew he was going from starter at Southampton to squad player.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			But not in the Champions League, no realistic chance of winning the Premier League, very unlikely to crack the top four so not that different to where he is at present.

If, as expected, Man U come calling then it might make sense for Clyne to move. After all it is hard to see hoe Lallana or Lovren have improved their careers by making the move.
		
Click to expand...

Again regardless of what you belief is of Liverpool - good to see the season hasn't even started and we have been written off already. Both Lallana and Lovren this season played for one of the biggest clubs in Europe if not the World bet neither regrets their moves and both improved on where they were before.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

drive4show said:



			No mate....it might be a step forward in bank balance but sitting on the bench every week is NOT a step forward.
		
Click to expand...

And that's Lambert who we have already discussed to death over the whole 12 months. 

Lovren , Lallana , Shaw all moved forward in their career this season


----------



## SaintHacker (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Let's be honest - we had the same conversation last summer in regards - Lallana , Lovren , Shaw etc - and they all left 

And when a club stumps up the money then Clyne , Fonte , Scnederlin Pelle etc will leave because they will go to clubs that will advance their career

Playing for those clubs improves the chances of Inty football , it gives them chances to play with and against better players , improves their wage and exposure 

If and IMO when the fee is accepted then Clynne will sign terms with Liverpool IMO because it's a step forward
		
Click to expand...

Improves their careers? How has that worked for Lallana, LOLvren and lambert? And Shaw, and lets not forget Calum Chambers, who are both busy pulling splinters out of their backsides. I know you're as Liverpool through and through as I am Southampton Phil but you do post some tripe at times!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And that's Lambert who we have already discussed to death over the whole 12 months. 

Lovren , Lallana , Shaw all moved forward in their career this season
		
Click to expand...

Lovren?!?!?  He's had a mare


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Improves their careers? How has that worked for Lallana, LOLvren and lambert? And Shaw, and lets not forget Calum Chambers, who are both busy pulling splinters out of their backsides. I know you're as Liverpool through and through as I am Southampton Phil but you do post some tripe at times!
		
Click to expand...

So have their careers gone backwards then ? 

Did they join clubs that ended up "behind" Southampton this season ? - did they all play in the top comp in European Football ( bar Shaw )

As much as we have had a disappointing season we still ended up ahead of Southampton - something I believe some Saints fans said wouldn't happen. 

So how have their careers not moved forward then ?


----------



## SaintHacker (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Lovren?!?!?  He's had a mare  

Click to expand...

Thankfully he was signed on a longer contract than just one year - certainly seen enough from him to suggest he will have a better second season


----------



## SaintHacker (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So have their careers gone backwards then ? 

Did they join clubs that ended up "behind" Southampton this season ? - did they all play in the top comp in European Football ( bar Shaw )

As much as we have had a disappointing season we still ended up ahead of Southampton - something I believe some Saints fans said wouldn't happen. 

So how have their careers not moved forward then ?
		
Click to expand...

Because they all said 'we're leaving to go to a CL club.' Well, I suppose you could argue Shaw and Chambers did it...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Because they all said 'we're leaving to go to a CL club.' Well, I suppose you could argue Shaw and Chambers did it...
		
Click to expand...

They did play in the CL :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They did play in the CL :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Which they could have done by joining Celtic.

Still not progress though is it.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 29, 2015)

Did being the operative word. You spent in excess of Â£200m and finished 2 points above us. 2 points. How is that an improvement? Also when you factor in the time they spent on the pitch compared to what they would have got had they stayed, where lets face it they were the first three names on the team sheet, I fail to see how any one can say they've gone onto to better things. I suppose their bank balances might be a bit fatter.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thankfully he was signed on a longer contract than just one year - certainly seen enough from him to suggest he will have a better second season
		
Click to expand...

Are you agreeing with me?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Let's be honest - we had the same conversation last summer in regards - Lallana , Lovren , Shaw etc - and they all left 

And when a club stumps up the money then Clyne , Fonte , Scnederlin Pelle etc will leave because they will go to clubs that will advance their career

Playing for those clubs improves the chances of Inty football , it gives them chances to play with and against better players , improves their wage and exposure 

If and IMO when the fee is accepted then Clynne will sign terms with Liverpool IMO because it's a step forward
		
Click to expand...

I don't em ever saying any of those who'd stay. I said we would get top price. And I think we did. I'd say only Lallana has got maybe a similar reputation as he had last season. How many would you say have a better reputation to last season. 

And there is a significant difference from leaving a club blunt for relegation to go to a cl team. Now it's Europa to Europa for a club that will only pay as much as we'd offer anyway I imagine. 

Players play for trophies occasionally and money mainly. He can expect more chance of getting more of both at better (not bigger) clubs Han Liverpool in one years time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Are you agreeing with me?  

Click to expand...

Certainly on the pitch he has played poorly - had high hopes for him and he started well but he looked nervous every time he played , started to play a lot better towards the end of the season and can figure out why he seemed to struggle ( when he has all the physical attributes to do well ) then can see him improving massively next year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Did being the operative word. You spent in excess of Â£200m and finished 2 points above us. 2 points. How is that an improvement? Also when you factor in the time they spent on the pitch compared to what they would have got had they stayed, where lets face it they were the first three names on the team sheet, I fail to see how any one can say they've gone onto to better things. I suppose their bank balances might be a bit fatter.
		
Click to expand...

They moved to a bigger team and club - simple as that , that's improvement unless you think Southampton had a better season ?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Did being the operative word. You spent in excess of Â£200m and finished 2 points above us. 2 points. How is that an improvement? Also when you factor in the time they spent on the pitch compared to what they would have got had they stayed, where lets face it they were the first three names on the team sheet, I fail to see how any one can say they've gone onto to better things. I suppose their bank balances might be a bit fatter.
		
Click to expand...

hindsight is wonderful. And whilst this season I don't think one extra year with us will do clynes career less good than a season at Liverpool. 

Those players left left a team that didn't have European football at all. And played it. So yes their careers improved. As much as they'd hoped. Obviously not. 

But it as a fellow saints fan. Ask yourself this. On their performances this season. Do you think we'd be as close to the top clubs if they'd all stayed? 



Liverpoolphil said:



			So have their careers gone backwards then ? 

Did they join clubs that ended up "behind" Southampton this season ? - did they all play in the top comp in European Football ( bar Shaw )

*As much as we have had a disappointing season we still ended up ahead of Southampton - something I believe some Saints fans said wouldn't happen. *

So how have their careers not moved forward then ?
		
Click to expand...

Pill hold my hands up to that one. Although in my defence. I did say you wouldn't finish above us in the cl places when we were 3/4th. So I was kinda right ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## SaintHacker (May 29, 2015)

Liverpool,  expected to do well in the CL,  top 4 finish, possibly challenge for league. Finished 6th.
Saints, expected to be relegated.  Finished 7th and with a good chance of playing in the Europa league, along with Liverpool and Spurs. 
I know who I think had the better season!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They moved to a *bigger team and club* - simple as that , that's improvement unless you think Southampton had a better season ?
		
Click to expand...

Isnt that the same thing? If you'd said biggest and better club/team it would make sense. 

Ill hold old my hands up you are both those things. Better as in more likely of success before anyone chirps I Like Pool over saints lol. 

I I just don't think you're gonna be the draw this year as you were last year. All joking aside, as far as reputation goes. Give gone from signing balotelli to trying to sign iings.....


----------



## MadAdey (May 29, 2015)

It scares me to think Rogers is having the cheque book again. IMO our best CBs are the freebie from City, a young German CM and Skyrtl who Rafa Purchased, not the Â£38m worth of talent the Rogers purchased. 

Llanna Â£25m, Markovic Â£20m, Allen Â£15m, not one has looked even close to their price tag. 

I thought was someone who was going to do some good dealings in the transfer window when he manged to get Sturridge and Couthino for Â£20m, now I wonder on who will keep things under control.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Liverpool,  expected to do well in the CL,  top 4 finish, possibly challenge for league. Finished 6th.
Saints, expected to be relegated.  Finished 7th and with a good chance of playing in the Europa league, along with Liverpool and Spurs. 
I know who I think had the better season!
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with that! :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 29, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			It scares me to think Rogers is having the cheque book again. IMO our best CBs are the freebie from City, a young German CM and Skyrtl who Rafa Purchased, not the Â£38m worth of talent the Rogers purchased. 

Llanna Â£25m, Markovic Â£20m, Allen Â£15m, not one has looked even close to their price tag. 

I thought was someone who was going to do some good dealings in the transfer window when he manged to get Sturridge and Couthino for Â£20m, now I wonder on who will keep things under control.
		
Click to expand...

You made the Â£20 charitable donation for our bet yet Adey??


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 29, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can't argue with that! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Who would you like to see arrive at Chelsea? 
Another top striker is a must IMO. 
Not seen too much of the lad at Atletico,Greizman. 
Very highly rated tho. 
I'd be happy to get Dzeko as back up for Costa tbh.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 29, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			But it as a fellow saints fan. Ask yourself this. On their performances this season. Do you think we'd be as close to the top clubs if they'd all stayed?
		
Click to expand...

Not really a fair comparison. Lambert has hardly played and Lallana hasn't played anywhere near as much as he would have with us, so in that case no. However do I think we would be better off with those two in their normal roles for us? Absolutely, Pelle isn't a patch on Lambert in his prime and I don't think Tadic is nearly as good in that role as Lallana was. Lovren I wouldn't swap, Alderwiereld is better, and I prefer Bertrand to Shaw.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 29, 2015)

As a Liverpool fan I`d like the Board to sign a Manager that will take them forward, Ancelotti or Klopp should be who they should be talking to.
Rodgers has reverted back to the playing style he adopted at Swansea for this season just gone, look at the style he had to adopt with Suarez in the side, more attacking and flowing and it nearly got them the League, this season just gone!, pfft!, that`s more how Rodgers manages, boring and dull, dull, dull.
I`ll give him 2 months of next season before the Board lose patience, after another summer transfer window of over-priced mediocrity.
IMO of course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Liverpool,  expected to do well in the CL,  top 4 finish, possibly challenge for league. Finished 6th.
Saints, expected to be relegated.  Finished 7th and with a good chance of playing in the Europa league, along with Liverpool and Spurs. 
I know who I think had the better season!
		
Click to expand...

In terms of expectations yes Southampton have had a better season in comparison to their expectations 

But overall we had a better season so the players that did leave you to us did improve on last season


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Not really a fair comparison. Lambert has hardly played and Lallana hasn't played anywhere near as much as he would have with us, so in that case no. However do I think we would be better off with those two in their normal roles for us? Absolutely, Pelle isn't a patch on Lambert in his prime and I don't think Tadic is nearly as good in that role as Lallana was. Lovren I wouldn't swap, Alderwiereld is better, and I prefer Bertrand to Shaw.
		
Click to expand...

lallana has had injuries. Something which could of happened with us.

Lambert in in his prime with us performed for the last season in championship and first year in prem. he'd already been dropped deeper towards the end to get Jay as our main striker. Lambert was quality. But Pelle is the better player now. Especially his hold up play. Lambert wouldn't have done as well this season for us as he had in previous seasons. His decline is apparent. 

But it the question was a simple one. All the players we have now. Or all the players we had. As we wouldn't of had mane or Bertrand for example without player sales. Imo this squad is better than the one at the end of last season.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Who would you like to see arrive at Chelsea? 
Another top striker is a must IMO. 
Not seen too much of the lad at Atletico,Greizman. 
Very highly rated tho. 
I'd be happy to get Dzeko as back up for Costa tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Depending on Remy's fitness I might be prepared to take a chance on promoting Solanke to the first team squad.  If Remy is suspect then another top striker is a must.  Apparently we had a choice of Griezmann or Kakuta a while ago and took the skill of Kakuta over the team play of Griezmannâ€¦ :angry:  I wouldn't be unhappy with Dzeko but I'd prefer someone younger.

We also need another keeper as I feel Big Pete is on his way; wouldn't be unhappy with Robert Green from QPR.

Other than that i think we are reasonably solid; I'd be more concerned about a centre back than some other positions as JT can't go on forever.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Not really a fair comparison. Lambert has hardly played and Lallana hasn't played anywhere near as much as he would have with us, so in that case no. However do I think we would be better off with those two in their normal roles for us? Absolutely, Pelle isn't a patch on Lambert in his prime and I don't think Tadic is nearly as good in that role as Lallana was. Lovren I wouldn't swap, Alderwiereld is better, and I prefer Bertrand to Shaw.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.soccerbase.com/players/player.sd?player_id=16995
http://www.soccerbase.com/players/player.sd?player_id=44463

They both played more than you thought


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In terms of expectations yes Southampton have had a better season in comparison to their expectations 

But overall we had a better season so the players that did leave you to us did improve on last season
		
Click to expand...

But surely a season can only be judged against the expectations at the start of the season. Taking your logic to the extreme if Liverpool had finished the season 13th, one place above Leicester you would have had a more successful season. Even though Leicester's ambition for the season was survival whcih they achieved and Liverpool's was CL football and to challenge for the title which they would've failed to achieve.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



http://www.soccerbase.com/players/player.sd?player_id=16995
http://www.soccerbase.com/players/player.sd?player_id=44463

They both played more than you thought
		
Click to expand...

Not really. I was comparing to what they would have played for Saints, where they would have almost certainly played every game dependant on injuries obviously


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Not really. I was comparing to what they would have played for Saints, where they would have almost certainly played every game dependant on injuries obviously
		
Click to expand...

But didn't both have injuries and Rodgers clearly had a rotational policy in force for the Europa league. They were sold by Southampton, willingly or not and ended up at Anfield. The thing I would take is how far above expectations your side performed having been plundered last year. Did Liverpool exceed theres? I would say no but clearly some Liverpool fans are saying yes but if they are as big as they are thought to be then surely top four and CL has to be a minimum.

I see Benteke has a Â£32.5m release clause and Liverpool are very keen. I think he could be good for them, more direct, able to knock balls down for others to latch onto. However isn't that price a bit steep?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			But surely a season can only be judged against the expectations at the start of the season. Taking your logic to the extreme if Liverpool had finished the season 13th, one place above Leicester you would have had a more successful season. Even though Leicester's ambition for the season was survival whcih they achieved and Liverpool's was CL football and to challenge for the title which they would've failed to achieve.
		
Click to expand...

Surely a season is judged on the results gained. 

Well our season would have been more successful compared to Leicester - that's quite simple isn't it. 

Hence why I said we were more successful than Southampton.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Not really. I was comparing to what they would have played for Saints, where they would have almost certainly played every game dependant on injuries obviously
		
Click to expand...

Lallana would have played a lot more games for us but suffered a lot of niggly injuries


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely a season is judged on the results gained. 

Well our season would have been more successful compared to Leicester - that's quite simple isn't it. 

Hence why I said we were more successful than Southampton.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused. Liverpool went from 2nd to outside CL qualification, dropped out of the CL at the first stage and didn't do much better in the Europa league. Surely the expectations would have been higher than the end result so I can't see why its considered such a good campaign


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely a season is judged on the results gained. 

Well our season would have been more successful compared to Leicester - that's quite simple isn't it. 

Hence why I said we were more successful than Southampton.
		
Click to expand...

We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. My opinion is that Leicester had a more successful season than Liverpool as they achieved their seasons objectives while Liverpool failed in their's. You view it differently which is fine. It's not just Liverpool though. Man City and Arsenal also failed to achieve their season's objectives so can't be said to have had good seasons although Arsenal's could improve depending on tomorrow's result.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. My opinion is that Leicester had a more successful season than Liverpool as they achieved their seasons objectives while Liverpool failed in their's. You view it differently which is fine. It's not just Liverpool though. Man City and Arsenal also failed to achieve their season's objectives so can't be said to have had good seasons although Arsenal's could improve depending on tomorrow's result.
		
Click to expand...

But did Arsenal fail? CL qualification again, a chance of silverware tomorrow. I would have thought that met with what they set out to achieve


----------



## richart (May 29, 2015)

Hold on this thread is about summer transfers, not about Liverpools or other teams past season. Aaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhh


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But did Arsenal fail? CL qualification again, a chance of silverware tomorrow. I would have thought that met with what they set out to achieve
		
Click to expand...

I would think that they were aiming to win the league so in that regard they have failed but they will have achieved some of their objectives for the season.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			I would think that they were aiming to win the league so in that regard they have failed but they will have achieved some of their objectives for the season.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'd agree there. Of course Wenger will always make the right noises about being contenders but I think realistically he knew he was perhaps a couple of top players short.


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			I would think that they were aiming to win the league so in that regard they have failed but they will have achieved some of their objectives for the season.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I think I might have fallen off my chair, and bashed my head. Win the league? Arsenal? Not a chance. It was never a realistic proposition. 3rd place and a cup run is about the limit of their ambitions at the moment.


Buy a proper keeper, a real winger, instead of cazorla or Ramsey, a defensive midfielder and may be a benzema, and we are talking.

Arsenal have been about 4 players short of a championship winning squad for the last 5 or so years. Everyone other than the French bloke has seen this, but it's gone unaddressed.

For me, arsenal need a goal keeper, and I'd take Forster from Southampton, or begovich. A winger, say marco Reus, a defensive midfielder, say Shneiderlin, and Benzema. If they could add another couple of Germans I wouldn't say no.

Honestly though, I'd guess it'll be another 14 year old French left footed midget.

Off loads, Szchesny, podolski, Wellington, Joel Campbell, Flamini, Walcott at the right price, Ramsey if Madrid stump up 50m, I'd give wilshere another season, Diaby has to go, Arteta maybe, I'd give rocky another season, but he needs to play a bit.

It's a big season for Wellbeck next year, he needs to step up. He has all the attributes, but not the goal scoring. Wilshere and Ramsey need to gain some consistency, and stay fit. Walcott needs to make a decision, and realise he isn't going to be the top earner if he sits on the bench all the time. 

Callum chambers has been a good signing, but needs a lot more time to develope. He's no where near a starting in the first team, but has shown enough promise to keep faith in. It's a big step up from Soton to arsenal. It just is.

Jenkinson on loan at West Ham, I'm not sure about. Belle rain has had a good season, and I can't see a way back for him.

Next season needs more rotation. Ozil, Cazorla and Sanchez particularly look jaded. 50 games for Sanchez is daft. He's come from the bench at Barca, and played 50 games?


----------



## SaintHacker (May 29, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Callum chambers has been a good signing, but needs a lot more time to develope. He's no where near a starting in the first team, but has shown enough promise to keep faith in. It's a big step up from Soton to arsenal. It just is.
		
Click to expand...

Is this the same Soton thats beaten Arsenal in two out of three games this season?


----------



## Piece (May 29, 2015)

We need two strong centre halves, pacey too. Defensive midfielder, plus two midfielders to run box to box. 

And probably a new manager, again


----------



## garyinderry (May 30, 2015)

Southampton players moving to Liverpool and sitting on the bench is advancing their careers well.


Sterling jumping a sinking ship and moving to a club above them would be the wrong move for the boy.


:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (May 30, 2015)

richart said:



			Hold on this thread is about summer transfers, not about Liverpools or other teams past season. Aaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhh
		
Click to expand...

well said that man. &#128515;


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 30, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Depending on Remy's fitness I might be prepared to take a chance on promoting Solanke to the first team squad.  If Remy is suspect then another top striker is a must.  Apparently we had a choice of Griezmann or Kakuta a while ago and took the skill of Kakuta over the team play of Griezmannâ€¦ :angry:  I wouldn't be unhappy with Dzeko but I'd prefer someone younger.

We also need another keeper as I feel Big Pete is on his way; wouldn't be unhappy with Robert Green from QPR.

Other than that i think we are reasonably solid; I'd be more concerned about a centre back than some other positions as JT can't go on forever.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't aware of that with Kakuta  you win some,you lose some.
I'd love to see Cech stay,but he's far too good to be a No2,hopefully he moves abroad.
With Costa's hamstring it would be big gamble not to sign another experienced striker,especially with Remy having injury problems of his own. 
As for CB,I'd like to see Varan from Real arrive.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 30, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Southampton players moving to Liverpool and sitting on the bench is advancing their careers well.


Sterling jumping a sinking ship and moving to a club above them would be the wrong move for the boy.


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

The man makes a very good point.


----------



## Hobbit (May 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In terms of expectations yes Southampton have had a better season in comparison to their expectations 

But overall we had a better season so the players that did leave you to us did improve on last season
		
Click to expand...

A better season than Southampton, yes. But not a good season in terms of where you finished the previous season. I'd say Liverpool are going backwards quicker than an Italian infantry regiment. Saurez left, and what was brought in wasn't good enough. In some cases a waste of a lot of money. Carragher retired last season and what has replaced him?  Gerrard has retired, and although Henderson looks the part occasionally he's got some improving to do. Sterling, potentially, leaving.

The team you finished this season is a shadow of what finished the previous season. If ever a team had the potential and the reputation it's Liverpool but realising that will mean shifting a lot of dross off the wage bill and buying class players, not buying might be's. And if Liverpool don't invest heavily in the transfer market they've got Chelsea, Man City, Arsenal that will easily finish above them. Once again they'll be fighting for that 4th spot, and it will be a fight with Utd, Tottenham, Southampton.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			A better season than Southampton, yes. But not a good season in terms of where you finished the previous season. I'd say Liverpool are going backwards quicker than an Italian infantry regiment. Saurez left, and what was brought in wasn't good enough. In some cases a waste of a lot of money. Carragher retired last season and what has replaced him?  Gerrard has retired, and although Henderson looks the part occasionally he's got some improving to do. Sterling, potentially, leaving.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly dont think its all bad at all - certainly nowhere near as bad as we were a couple of seasons a go - a poor last month was a killer for us - without that then we would of hit 4th spot. Threw away a lot of points. Definately need improved signings in the summer and some from last year will have the benefit of a full pre season and a season in the prem under their belt.

Two season ago we were finishing 7th and 12 points behind CL , season before that 8th 17 points behind , before that 6th 10 points behind 

Last season was certainly a case of overachieving for the squad we had 



			The team you finished this season is a shadow of what finished the previous season. If ever a team had the potential and the reputation it's Liverpool but realising that will mean shifting a lot of dross off the wage bill and buying class players, not buying might be's. And if Liverpool don't invest heavily in the transfer market they've got Chelsea, Man City, Arsenal that will easily finish above them. Once again they'll be fighting for that 4th spot, and it will be a fight with Utd, Tottenham, Southampton.
		
Click to expand...

There will be players leaving in the summer and there will be players arriving - getting regular CL is the short term aim right now - then it will be a move forward to the title challenge but its not an overnight job - never has been - even City it took a lot of money and a number of seasons.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I certainly dont think its all bad at all - certainly nowhere near as bad as we were a couple of seasons a go - a poor last month was a killer for us - without that then we would of hit 4th spot. Threw away a lot of points. Definately need improved signings in the summer and some from last year will have the benefit of a full pre season and a season in the prem under their belt.

Two season ago we were finishing 7th and 12 points behind CL , season before that 8th 17 points behind , before that 6th 10 points behind 

Last season was certainly a case of overachieving for the squad we had 


There will be players leaving in the summer and there will be players arriving - getting regular CL is the short term aim right now - then it will be a move forward to the title challenge but its not an overnight job - never has been - even City it took a lot of money and a number of seasons.
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely think that you've missed the boat. Yes you lost out because of a bad run at the end. And no Sturbridge. But do you have faith that you'll go and spend Â£150 -Â£200m. Coz that's what it cost Utd to breach the gap.  But just like your players having had a year to bed in. So to have UTD's. City and Chelsea are shoe ins. And whatever we all like to say about arsenals ambition. They'll no doubt finish top four. 

I think if you compare yours and UTDS current squads. Utd have the better. And will most likely spend considerably more this season. I heard a report recently that England in two seasons could lose fourth cl place too. Not so much due to our cl teams performances. But that of the Europa. Hopefully English clubs chase the cl place for winning it. As I'd imagine the odds of winning the Europa would probably be as favourable as fourth.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Southampton players moving to Liverpool and sitting on the bench is advancing their careers well.


Sterling jumping a sinking ship and moving to a club above them would be the wrong move for the boy.


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Differentt players at different stages of careers

Each player assessed on his own career

Sterling - young player - learning his trade - developing - needs regular game time

Lambert - coming to the end of his career - moved to Liverpool because it was his dream and knew he wouldnt be a guarantee starter.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I genuinely think that you've missed the boat. Yes you lost out because of a bad run at the end. And no Sturbridge. But do you have faith that you'll go and spend Â£150 -Â£200m. Coz that's what it cost Utd to breach the gap.  But just like your players having had a year to bed in. So to have UTD's. City and Chelsea are shoe ins. And whatever we all like to say about arsenals ambition. They'll no doubt finish top four. 

I think if you compare yours and UTDS current squads. Utd have the better. And will most likely spend considerably more this season. I heard a report recently that England in two seasons could lose fourth cl place too. Not so much due to our cl teams performances. But that of the Europa. Hopefully English clubs chase the cl place for winning it. As I'd imagine the odds of winning the Europa would probably be as favourable as fourth.
		
Click to expand...

We didnt spend Â£150-200 mil to breach the gap last time ?

Not sure where you heard the report about loosing our 4th place but we are still 2nd in the rankings after this season and over 10 points clear on Italy. WOuld need massive performances from Italy over the next 3 years to overtake us - but even then we have Germany in between. The Europa Lge points are still minimal.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We didnt spend Â£150-200 mil to breach the gap last time ?

Not sure where you heard the report about loosing our 4th place but we are still 2nd in the rankings after this season and over 10 points clear on Italy. WOuld need massive performances from Italy over the next 3 years to overtake us - but even then we have Germany in between. The Europa Lge points are still minimal.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was more that if other nations teams start winning Europa and having an extra team I the cl the following year. That points difference will soon be eroded. It was all rather depressing though as it was based on this years teams performance which were lower than usual. But it's still plausible. 

I I don't think you've ever spent Â£150m nett. Which you'd need to do. I mean, you may sell a few players this summer. But I can't see you raising much capital. So you'd have to dig into your owners. And they seem rather keen to run as a business.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I think it was more that if other nations teams start winning Europa and having an extra team I the cl the following year. That points difference will soon be eroded. It was all rather depressing though as it was based on this years teams performance which were lower than usual. But it's still plausible. 

I I don't think you've ever spent Â£150m nett. Which you'd need to do. I mean, you may sell a few players this summer. But I can't see you raising much capital. So you'd have to dig into your owners. And they seem rather keen to run as a business.
		
Click to expand...

Again winning Europa doesnt add that many points to the pot - certainly wouldnt erode at all - Italy increased this year due to Juve reaching CL final. The Europa points are still the one point extra per round. When you consider each team that gets to the KO round of the CL gets 4 points then an extra two per round - its still going to take a lot ot overhaul both Germany and England - would need two/three years of Italian club getting to final of CL 

Again we didnt spend Â£150 - 200 mil to get second the other year - Spurs didnt spend that much when they broke into the CL.


----------



## Hobbit (May 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I certainly dont think its all bad at all - certainly nowhere near as bad as we were a couple of seasons a go - a poor last month was a killer for us - without that then we would of hit 4th spot. Threw away a lot of points. Definately need improved signings in the summer and some from last year will have the benefit of a full pre season and a season in the prem under their belt.

Two season ago we were finishing 7th and 12 points behind CL , season before that 8th 17 points behind , before that 6th 10 points behind 

Last season was certainly a case of overachieving for the squad we had 


There will be players leaving in the summer and there will be players arriving - getting regular CL is the short term aim right now - then it will be a move forward to the title challenge but its not an overnight job - never has been - even City it took a lot of money and a number of seasons.
		
Click to expand...

11pts out of 30pts in April/May, and 3 wins out of 10 games across those two months. A decent CB, but keep Skirtl - his tackles made was the best in the PL last season. Another decent CM, and get Sturridge fit and get him a good partner. Make some decent moves in the transfer market and you might keep Sterling.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			11pts out of 30pts in April/May, and 3 wins out of 10 games across those two months. A decent CB, but keep Skirtl - his tackles made was the best in the PL last season. Another decent CM, and get Sturridge fit and get him a good partner. Make some decent moves in the transfer market and you might keep Sterling.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the purchases we need - also a RB . i think Sterling is gone TBH - Hence why i think we are looking at Konoplyanka who will be a free.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Differentt players at different stages of careers

Each player assessed on his own career

Sterling - young player - learning his trade - developing - needs regular game time

Lambert - coming to the end of his career - moved to Liverpool because it was his dream and knew he wouldnt be a guarantee starter.
		
Click to expand...

Playing at Southampton under Koeman.
Or Playing at Liverpool under Brenda??
I know where I think a player would progress more,and that's not me having a dig before you play that card. 
Brenda as probably got 10 games to save his job.
If he spends big,the owners won't be happy if they're not within a few points of 4th.
He's a mid table manager,not sure how much say he as in the signings,but they've been mostly poor.
His tactics look bewildering at times. 
Sterling/Lellana certainly can't play as strikers,that's clear even without coaching badgers.
best thing Liverpool can do is ship Brenda out & break the bank for Anceolotti . Excellent manager & Chelsea were wrong to get rid of him IMO.
But he's still no Jose


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again winning Europa doesnt add that many points to the pot - certainly wouldnt erode at all - Italy increased this year due to Juve reaching CL final. The Europa points are still the one point extra per round. When you consider each team that gets to the KO round of the CL gets 4 points then an extra two per round - its still going to take a lot ot overhaul both Germany and England - would need two/three years of Italian club getting to final of CL 

Again we didnt spend Â£150 - 200 mil to get second the other year - Spurs didnt spend that much when they broke into the CL.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say you or Spurs had spent that amount,  But, Just like Everton all those years back. But tell me, which one of those teams has then held their position. I was saying that's how much it will likely cost to get back their. Chelsea and City have bith had to spend big to break into the top. And continue to spend to stay there. Man Utd look to be doing the same now. 

......

A one off good year can't be used as an example of the norm. 

Im not saying the points for winning the Europa make a difference. The winners of the Europa get a cl place. Meaning that if countries like France or Italy have a team win it. The following season they will have an extra team in the cl and therefor will score more points. Just like next season when Spain have 5 teams in the cl and most likely increase their lead at the top.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I didn't say you or Spurs had spent that amount,  But, Just like Everton all those years back. But tell me, which one of those teams has then held their position. I was saying that's how much it will likely cost to get back their. Chelsea and City have bith had to spend big to break into the top. And continue to spend to stay there. Man Utd look to be doing the same now. 

......

A one off good year can't be used as an example of the norm. 

Im not saying the points for winning the Europa make a difference. The winners of the Europa get a cl place. Meaning that if countries like France or Italy have a team win it. The following season they will have an extra team in the cl and therefor will score more points. Just like next season when Spain have 5 teams in the cl and most likely increase their lead at the top.
		
Click to expand...

Again it doesnt need to take 150 mil "net" spend for us to break into the CL again - Chelsea were already in the CL 

City spent Â£500/600mil to go from bottom half to win titles 

For us to win titles then we would have to spend a lot more but Â£150mil-200 net in a summer which im guessing it what you are saying doesnt need to happen

France are 30 points behind and they havent had ever had a team win the Europa Lge nor progress far in recent years

Italy havent won it since 99 and again one team went to semi this year - its stretching it a bit 

Would take a massive change and all four english teams to fail to make it out of the group stage and all Italy teams to make it through over a couple year period.

Its not going to happen lets be honest.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

ANyway - latest rumours

Klopp rumoured to want the Liverpool job but must scrap the Transfer Committee

Liverpool have started talks with the agent and club for Kovacic

West Ham looking to Frank De Boer

Wilshire apparently available for transfer


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again it doesnt need to take 150 mil "net" spend for us to break into the CL again - Chelsea were already in the CL 

City spent Â£500/600mil to go from bottom half to win titles 

For us to win titles then we would have to spend a lot more but Â£150mil-200 net in a summer which im guessing it what you are saying doesnt need to happen

France are 30 points behind and they havent had ever had a team win the Europa Lge nor progress far in recent years

Italy havent won it since 99 and again one team went to semi this year - its stretching it a bit 

Would take a massive change and all four english teams to fail to make it out of the group stage and all Italy teams to make it through over a couple year period.

Its not going to happen lets be honest.
		
Click to expand...

It likely won't happen. But I think it's more down to us performing better than worrying about others. Personally think this year was a one off for us. Still think English squads will regular get to quarters which will protect the points. 

As to the money I think you need to spend. I think it would need to be at least 100m. Nett. Let's be honest. Who have you got in that squad that's gonna sell for any money? Sterling. Who will if you a bidding war kicks off may hit 40m. 

Sumours of of savio in for same price. So a replacement unproven in pl keeps you even. 

so you need a rb. Not that I think you'll get him, but saints have said 15m apparently. 
A 20 goal striker. Rumours of 30m for benteke. A gk. better than mignolet. Begovic or unrealistic talk of Cech. Another 10m. That's 55m. 

Then ask if you think that would get you cl footy. Would it overtake the top 3? IMO no chance. UTDS current squad? Maybe. But they'll add Â£150-200m of talent. So yes. IMO opinion. If y don't spend massively. Then hoping for the norm to be broken is optimistic at best.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ANyway - latest rumours

Klopp rumoured to want the Liverpool job but must scrap the Transfer Committee

Liverpool have started talks with the agent and club for Kovacic

West Ham looking to Frank De Boer

Wilshire apparently available for transfer
		
Click to expand...

If arsenal offered decent money for wilshere I'd snap it up. Think he's no longer a starter would mean Ramsey could stop being moved about and stay cm. plus wilshere is injury prone and living off his Barca performance IMO. 

West Ham would do well to entice him. If they're willing to spend the it could be positive. Still think letting Sam go a mistake. 

re Koop. Lots of rumours re Liverpool. But personally think most big managers who would likely consider the job. Won't wanna go through hoops or be messed about. So the. Lard would need to show their hand and sack Rogers first.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2015)

Klopp to Liverpool would be a great start to them needing to rebuild. I still maintin they are 4-5 TOP players short of a side that can regularly compete for top four and aren't going to win the PL any time soon. I don't think they're good enough to get past the last 32 in Europa League either. Klopp knows what he needs and would expect to get it but it will still take 3-4 seasons. I wonder if the transfer committee issue will be the deal breaker.

As for Wilshire, I think it's good business to offer him. Not a regular, injury prone and doesn't always seem to deliver as often as he should. Get a good price and look to bring someone in, perhaps a bit more robust. Think they have enough flair players to compensate


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ANyway - latest rumours

Klopp rumoured to want the Liverpool job but must scrap the Transfer Committee

Liverpool have started talks with the agent and club for Kovacic

West Ham looking to Frank De Boer

Wilshire apparently available for transfer
		
Click to expand...

So basically you'll only answer my post after Stu or someone else does with a :thup:
At least be consistent Phillip:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2015)

These Benteke rumours don't fill me with confidence especially when his release clause is rumoured to be Â£32.5m, I don't see him playing to Rodgers "style", more of a strong target ma.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			These Benteke rumours don't fill me with confidence especially when his release clause is rumoured to be Â£32.5m, I don't see him playing to Rodgers "style", more of a strong target ma.
		
Click to expand...

Can certainly think there is better more suited players for less out there


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 30, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			These Benteke rumours don't fill me with confidence especially when his release clause is rumoured to be Â£32.5m, I don't see him playing to Rodgers "style", more of a strong target ma.
		
Click to expand...

Think one of the pundits compared his style to Carrol recently.
Looks a good player,but Â£32m seems a lot of money. 
What is Cavarni or Benzema priced at? 
He's certainly not in their league IMO.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think one of the pundits compared his style to Carrol recently.
Looks a good player,but Â£32m seems a lot of money. 
*What is Cavarni or Benzema priced at? *
He's certainly not in their league IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Probably Â£5-7m less I think, though it depends on who else is in for them. Wages no doubt would be more.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Probably Â£5-7m less I think, though it depends on who else is in for them. Wages no doubt would be more.
		
Click to expand...

Would expect both Cavani and Benzema to be priced at above Â£40 - Cavani went for 64mil Euros a couple years ago and still under 30.


----------



## USER1999 (May 30, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Is this the same Soton thats beaten Arsenal in two out of three games this season?
		
Click to expand...

So you've been in the champions league how many years running? You've won the FA cup how many times? Premierships? 

I never said you weren't a good team, but there is a massive gap between Southampton and Arsenal, in terms of quality, expectations, history, trophies, what ever.


----------



## fundy (May 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would expect both Cavani and Benzema to be priced at above Â£40 - Cavani went for 64mil Euros a couple years ago and still under 30.
		
Click to expand...

Cavani and Benzema for less than a hundred quid, no need for the cheque book Wenger, just get the cash out of your wallet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

fundy said:



			Cavani and Benzema for less than a hundred quid, no need for the cheque book Wenger, just get the cash out of your wallet 

Click to expand...

He prob wouldnt pay that


----------



## fundy (May 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He prob wouldnt pay that 

Click to expand...

There is that lol, or when it was turned down he'd offer Â£101


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2015)

fundy said:



			There is that lol, or when it was turned down he'd offer *Â£101*

Click to expand...

:rofl::whoo:


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			So you've been in the champions league how many years running? You've won the FA cup how many times? Premierships? 

I never said you weren't a good team, but there is a massive gap between Southampton and Arsenal, in terms of quality, expectations, *history*, trophies, what ever.
		
Click to expand...

Im not having that. We're a year older than you. So we've got more history. It's just not as trophy laden as yours.......&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 30, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Probably Â£5-7m less I think, though it depends on who else is in for them. Wages no doubt would be more.
		
Click to expand...

You've got to look at quality tho. 
That was Brenda's big mistake last year ,he signed too many average players,when you look at Lellana & Lovren Â£45m. 
You could have signed a word class player for that. Did you really need so many players when Suarez left? Would have been better throwing Â£50m on a proven world class striker. 
Now Brenda as more money to spend,Gerrard & Johnson were on big money so that frees up wages. 
What message does it send to other players when you're going after players like Ings,Lellana,Lambert,Lovren.
Suarez Left,Sterling wants out.


----------



## USER1999 (May 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Im not having that. We're a year older than you. So we've got more history. It's just not as trophy laden as yours.......&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Ok, you've got me on that one!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			You've got to look at quality tho. 
That was Brenda's big mistake last year ,he signed too many average players,when you look at Lellana & Lovren Â£45m. 
You could have signed a word class player for that. Did you really need so many players when Suarez left? Would have been better throwing Â£50m on a proven world class striker. 
Now Brenda as more money to spend,Gerrard & Johnson were on big money so that frees up wages. 
What message does it send to other players when you're going after players like Ings,Lellana,Lambert,Lovren.
Suarez Left,Sterling wants out.
		
Click to expand...

Good balanced answer. There were too many average signings but who can you see them getting when even their own players have come out and said they are moving because of money and CL football


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			You've got to look at quality tho. 
That was Brenda's big mistake last year ,he signed too many average players,when you look at Lellana & Lovren Â£45m. 
*You could have signed a word class player for that. Did you really need so many players when Suarez left? Would have been better throwing Â£50m on a proven world class striker. *
Now Brenda as more money to spend,Gerrard & Johnson were on big money so that frees up wages. 
What message does it send to other players when you're going after players like Ings,Lellana,Lambert,Lovren.
Suarez Left,Sterling wants out.
		
Click to expand...

You know I said exactly the same this time last year. We did need more players   but I would've rather had quality over quantity.

Rodgers has no control over wages, the owners have been keen to cut the wage bill in recent years to fall in with FFP.

Lallana isn't a bad player, he had two injuries at crucial parts of the season and I'm prepared to give him another  season. He isn't a Â£25m player but English players are vastly overpriced.

Lovren however.......


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 30, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			You know I said exactly the same this time last year. We did need more players   but I would've rather had quality over quantity.

Rodgers has no control over wages, the owners have been keen to cut the wage bill in recent years to fall in with FFP.

Lallana isn't a bad player, he had two injuries at crucial parts of the season and I'm prepared to give him another  season. He isn't a Â£25m player but English players are vastly overpriced.

Lovren however.......
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree on Lellana,he's a steady player. 
But he's no Fabregas,Ozil,Ramsey,Willian,Silva. 
He wouldn't get on the bench for any of the top 4 teams IMO.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Totally agree on Lellana,he's a steady player. 
But he's no Fabregas,Ozil,Ramsey,*willian*,Silva. 
He wouldn't get on the bench for any of the top 4 teams IMO.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: He's good but nowhere near as good as the rest of those players.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 30, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: He's good but nowhere near as good as the rest of those players.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what amused you there?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2015)

Somebody buy thay Messi guy, looks like he can play a bit.


----------



## Tiger man (May 30, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: He's good but nowhere near as good as the rest of those players.
		
Click to expand...

Think that is harsh always seems a great player from what I have seen? 100% effort, speedy and technically gifted.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			Think that is harsh always seems a great player from what I have seen? 100% effort, speedy and technically gifted.
		
Click to expand...

He's a good player no doubt but i wouldn't put him in the same bracket as Fabregas,Ozil,Silva,Hazard.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 30, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			So you've been in the champions league how many years running? You've won the FA cup how many times? Premierships? 

I never said you weren't a good team, but there is a massive gap between Southampton and Arsenal, in terms of quality, expectations, history, trophies, what ever.
		
Click to expand...

History though, thats all in the past. The gap currently is 15 points, 5 wins. And the history books will show we played you 3 times and beat you twice. The gap isn't as big as you so arrogantly put it.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			History though, thats all in the past. The gap currently is 15 points, 5 wins. And the history books will show we played you 3 times and beat you twice. The gap isn't as big as you so arrogantly put it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on. I'm a saints fan. But that's ridiculous. I can genuinely see us competing in the Everton Spurs bracket in the coming years if we continue to progress as we have been. 

But arsenal are miles ahead of us in every aspect. Their revenue streams, transfer power and league performances still tower over ours. 

We also had had an even record against burnley and Sunderland but I'd say we were clearly better than them. 

3 games isn't gonna give an accurate level to compare teams size.

and it's not all history as you out it, their in cl footy again. That's the future. We've just got Europa league. Ironically, only because arsenal won another trophy.....


----------



## SaintHacker (May 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh come on. I'm a saints fan.
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Really?

Click to expand...

Because I can accept that we're a small club in the world scale? 

Sorry, I forgot blind and unfounded expectations are the signs of loyalty.....


----------



## SaintHacker (May 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Because I can accept that we're a small club in the world scale? 
:
		
Click to expand...

Who mentioned the 'world scale'? Certainly not me. All I'm saying is we are no longer as small and insignificant, and indeed as far behind,  as some Arsenal/Liverpool fans would like to believe.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 30, 2015)

I asked last summer and didn't get my wish...

So I'll ask again... 

Petr Cech pretty please..


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Who mentioned the 'world scale'? Certainly not me. All I'm saying is we are no longer as small and insignificant, and indeed as far behind,  as some Arsenal/Liverpool fans would like to believe.
		
Click to expand...

Because of one season?

We are still in the third tier of premier league clubs atm. Using one set of results between to teams as a comparison to fit your argument isn't imo a valid argument. Over the course of the season they were better than us. You say a mere 15points. That's a quarter of our entire total. Hats hardly insignificant.  

Still don't get how that makes me less a fan. But I'll let you believe what you wish. 

All I know is that we're in Europe courtesy of arsenal. So I'd say we still have some way to go to be their equals......


----------



## SaintHacker (May 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Because of one season?

We are still in the third tier of premier league clubs atm. Using one set of results between to teams as a comparison to fit your argument isn't imo a valid argument. Over the course of the season they were better than us. You say a mere 15points. That's a quarter of our entire total. Hats hardly insignificant.  

Still don't get how that makes me less a fan. But I'll let you believe what you wish. 

All I know is that we're in Europe courtesy of arsenal. So I'd say we still have some way to go to be their equals......
		
Click to expand...

I never suggested we're their equals, why do you keep expanding on my posts? I merely think that we're not as far behind them as they like to think we are!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Who mentioned the 'world scale'? Certainly not me. All I'm saying is we are no longer as small and insignificant, and indeed as far behind,  as some Arsenal/Liverpool fans would like to believe.
		
Click to expand...

One season - that's all you have had - plenty teams have hung around the top 6 for one season and the gone back to mid table 

Right now you are far behind - one season doesn't change that - do it consistently then yes Southampton can be classed as more than a mid table team with a good season.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			I never suggested we're their equals, why do you keep expanding on my posts? I merely think that we're not as far behind them as they like to think we are!
		
Click to expand...

ok. I'll not expand then. Quite simply, your first post took offence because someone said it was a step up to go to arsenal. 

Quite to simply it is. Saints are nowhere near to arsenal in any aspect. Not even close. We had 25% less points, that's massive. A mere 5 wins as you put it would mean us winning 40% more games than this season. 

Id love us to be their equals. Punt atm. Our nearest comparisons are Everton and Swansea. Another good season and we can try and compare our selves to the regular Europa teams maybe. 

But it it'll take some time before a prem player doesn't consider us to city, arsenal, Chelsea or Utd a massive step up.

all that being said, I admire your optimism. And it's bleeding nice to even be able to discuss this after the last decade.  Or in fact the last 30 years.....


----------



## SaintHacker (May 31, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Id love us to be their equals. Punt atm. Our nearest comparisons are Everton and Swansea. Another good season and we can try and compare our selves to the regular Europa teams maybe. 



.
		
Click to expand...

I've never suggested we a re equal, just that were not as far behind as some people like to think we are. I'm gouing to leave it here now as we will be going round in circles forever otherwise.



Papas1982 said:



			all that being said, I admire your optimism. And it's bleeding nice to even be able to discuss this after the last decade.  Or in fact the last 30 years.....
		
Click to expand...

Thats something we can definitely agree on!:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 31, 2015)

Rumours of Falcao to Chelsea,not sure about that one.
Think I'd prefer Greizman tbh.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2015)

For a side plundered so heavily last season, almost up to deadline day Southampton had a great season. I think they perhaps need 2-3 good signings to add a bit of depth to help with European football. I don't know if they can repeat the feats of last season but to my mind, to ten is never going to be a bad return for what is still a small club in terms of money and resources


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2015)

I think playing Europa could be tough for us. As has been shown by others in Europe so squad does need to be added to. Although I expect no more than 3/4 signings with rest being youth players moved uowards. 

As to our resources. We're owned by a billionaire, who to her credit has put her hand in her pocket when required. Our faculties though (stadium aside) are as good as anyone's. And our youth setup probably better than most. 

Stability for the next couple of years and I could see us make good progress.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I think playing Europa could be tough for us. As has been shown by others in Europe so squad does need to be added to. Although I expect no more than 3/4 signings with rest being youth players moved uowards. 

As to our resources. We're owned by a billionaire, who to her credit has put her hand in her pocket when required. Our faculties though (stadium aside) are as good as anyone's. And our youth setup probably better than most. 

Stability for the next couple of years and I could see us make good progress.
		
Click to expand...

Fulham were a sort of flag ship for the Europa league sides and you only have to look at the stresses that put on a similar sized squad. It's a nice to play in if you can rotate the players and be strong enough to compete but too many good sides to play the kids and expect to progress


----------



## MadAdey (May 31, 2015)

Love the transfer window bongo drums, Liverpool look like having a good squad next season:

Jackson Martinez
Pirlo
Benteke
Vidal
Ings
Salvio
Walcott
Milner
Reus
Clyne
Gaitan

or maybe the biggest signing of the summer would be either Klopp or Ancelloti.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Love the transfer window bongo drums, Liverpool look like having a good squad next season:

Jackson Martinez
Pirlo
Benteke
Vidal
Ings
Salvio
Walcott
Milner
Reus
Clyne
Gaitan

or maybe the biggest signing of the summer would be either Klopp or Ancelloti.
		
Click to expand...

Klopp or Ancelotti would be the best  signing. Either would attract the players Liverpool need and pretty sure they'd invest in better players than some of the signings Rodgers made. If they could get three or four off that list it would be a great start


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Love the transfer window bongo drums, Liverpool look like having a good squad next season:

Jackson Martinez
Pirlo
Benteke
Vidal
Ings
Salvio
Walcott
Milner
Reus
Clyne
Gaitan

or maybe the biggest signing of the summer would be either Klopp or Ancelloti.
		
Click to expand...

Some you could see happening - some not really 

Pirlo for example is on a free ?! 

A few stick out that I would snap up 

Vidal - expect him to leave to Madrid tbh 
Rues - strange because he still hasn't been picked up


----------



## adiemel (May 31, 2015)

As a Leicester City fan I would like us to get Cambiasso to sign for another season. do a permanent deal for Huth. the a new right back and leftback.


----------



## SugarPenguin (May 31, 2015)

Reus has supported Dortmund since he was a young lad so i think thats the only reason he hasnt left yet.
Liverpool have spent so much money and done terrible for years. I cannot see them getting fourth next year unless they spend Â£150million and since they have flopped for a while now and overpaying for players - i cant see them spending that much.

the fact they cant offer CL football means another very average season for them


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Love the transfer window bongo drums, Liverpool look like having a good squad next season:

Jackson Martinez
Pirlo
Benteke
Vidal
Ings
Salvio
Walcott
Milner
Reus
Clyne
Gaitan

or maybe the biggest signing of the summer would be either Klopp or Ancelloti.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, next year could be there year&#128540;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Reus has supported Dortmund since he was a young lad so i think thats the only reason he hasnt left yet.
Liverpool have spent so much money and done terrible for years. I cannot see them getting fourth next year unless they spend Â£150million and since they have flopped for a while now and overpaying for players - i cant see them spending that much.

the fact they cant offer CL football means another very average season for them
		
Click to expand...

I agree but if they get Klopp or Ancelotti I think they'd be able to entice a few players even without CL on offer. If not I think they'll struggle again to get top four


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2015)

Higuain will be available after Napoli fail to qualify for CL.

I'm sure there'll be a couple of CL sides prepared to break the bank.

I'd like us to show a bit of ambition to entice him here. Won't happen though.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some you could see happening - some not really 

Pirlo for example is on a free ?! 

A few stick out that I would snap up 

Vidal - expect him to leave to Madrid tbh 
Rues - strange because he still hasn't been picked up
		
Click to expand...

Some?? 

More like Ings will be the only one from that list if he doesn't swerve us for spurs that is!!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Wow, next year could be there year&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

We wouldn't want to pish on your pararde next season, with your 21st coming up and all that......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			We wouldn't want to pish on your pararde next season, with your 21st coming up and all that......
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha Ha &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Some?? 

More like Ings will be the only one from that list if he doesn't swerve us for spurs that is!!
		
Click to expand...

Come on stu - window not even open yet

there are a lot of talented players out there just waiting for the chance to step up


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 31, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Some?? 

More like Ings will be the only one from that list if he doesn't swerve us for spurs that is!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

That'd be some snub after chasing him for 6 months.....


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Come on stu - window not even open yet

there are a lot of talented players out there just waiting for the chance to step up
		
Click to expand...

Soz Phil I really wish I had your optimism but I can't see us buying any real quality. I really do hope I'm wrong though.

I'd settle for 2 proper quality players rather than 2 freebies and a overpriced striker.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			:rofl:

That'd be some snub after chasing him for 6 months.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm prepared for it mate, when it does happen I won't be cryarsin like others.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2015)

We need another rb at St Mary's. Two if clyne leaves as we have nobody there and Yoshida at rb is about as handy as Can. 
I'd take a look at trippier at burnley. Janmaat at Newcastle would do too. 

We we need a gk. on loan at least. Cech would do lol. 
Heard a whispering of scheszny but realistically we will probably sign at 36+ year old for 6 months til Forster fit. 

If toby leaves we need another cb. Johnny Evans rumoured to be leaving Utd and I'd take him. Always liked him Alongside Rio, and fonte is a good talker. 

Gutted we let cork go, as when Morgan goes we could have done with him. Reed and Prowse I think Will have big parts to play though. 

Need one one more striker too.  Happy to see Gallagher given a chance. But if Rodriguez isn't fit then we will need additions. 

Im sure we will have some players from Holland come and I certainly trust our transfer committee.......


----------



## MadAdey (May 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some you could see happening - some not really 

Pirlo for example is on a free ?! 

A few stick out that I would snap up 

Vidal - expect him to leave to Madrid tbh 
Rues - strange because he still hasn't been picked up
		
Click to expand...

its all just early summer rumors from the Express website. Apparently Salvios agent has flown to liverpool for early discussions.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			its all just early summer rumors from the Express website. Apparently Salvios agent has flown to liverpool for early discussions.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be interesting to say the least.


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 1, 2015)

Sterling will move in the summer, I think that goes without saying. But what I don't want is another Suarez situation. If they sell Sterling they need to get someone good as part of the deal. 

They should have only let Suarez go to barca if they saw Pedro or Sanchez coming the other way. If City take Sterling then Djeko and Richards would definatly make the deal sweeter. Arsenal, I would expect to see Walcott being throw in. Real, I would be looking to Benzema. 

What I don't want to see is a big fat cheque arriving for Sterling, but then not being able to find anyone that will sell us a good player, like what happened with Suarez. Apparently right up to the cut off there was a nice chunk of money to spend, but no one to spend it on.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 1, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Higuain will be available after Napoli fail to qualify for CL.

I'm sure there'll be a couple of CL sides prepared to break the bank.

I'd like us to show a bit of ambition to entice him here. Won't happen though.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I agree with your logic there Stu. If Higuain leaves Napoli because they've failed to get CL qualification, do you think he'll join L'pool when they also failed to get CL qualification?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Not sure I agree with your logic there Stu. If Higuain leaves Napoli because they've failed to get CL qualification, do you think he'll join L'pool when they also failed to get CL qualification?
		
Click to expand...

No I don't. But I'd like my club to show some ambition and try to land him instead of spunking Â£32.5m on Benteke.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 1, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			No I don't. But I'd like my club to show some ambition and try to land him instead of spunking Â£32.5m on Benteke.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to see Liverpool show some ambition, and seriously challenge for the permiership. With no CL at Liverpool next season, going there isn't quite so attractive. It only needs a couple of really good players to be signed for others to see the ambition and consider signing too.

Benteke is a bit exspensive, but he's not 25yrs old yet. Decent goal return from poor service. I'd sign him at that price.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Would love to see Liverpool show some ambition, and seriously challenge for the permiership. With no CL at Liverpool next season, going there isn't quite so attractive. It only needs a couple of really good players to be signed for others to see the ambition and consider signing too.

Benteke is a bit exspensive, but he's not 25yrs old yet. Decent goal return from poor service. I'd sign him at that price.
		
Click to expand...

That's it, I'm not expecting is to go  out and sign Ronaldo,Messi but there's enough qualiy out there we could attract CL or not. 

Players use that as an excuse but let's be honest, most are motivated by money.

With Benteke he's more of a target man, big and strong who can score goals but I don't think he suits Rodgers style. I can't see Rodgers reverting to a style just to suit Benteke.

First and foremost we've got to stop conceding cheap goals, but that won't change until he changes himself. We could spend another Â£100m on defenders but if we  don't change mentally then we'll carry on conceding.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jun 1, 2015)

I wouldnt worry liverpool fans, if all else fails you still have balotelli and lambert. 

Looks like Yaya is staying at city. I think he has finally come to the conclusion that no other clubs will offer him his wage demands or bake him a cake.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm loving the fact that any player linked with arsenal city or Liverpool gets a call from our ED woowar to meet there advisors trying the scatter gun approach this year forcing up prices for everyone else too...


----------



## G.U.R (Jun 1, 2015)

Cover for Cech if he goes.
Cover for Matic/Febregas.
A descent playmaker.
Promote the youth.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'd like to see Rangers sign Kell Brook as a replacement for Bilel Mosnhi.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 7, 2015)

What to make of today's papers round up. Mmm some serious deals being comtemplated.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 7, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			What to make of today's papers round up. Mmm some serious deals being comtemplated.....
		
Click to expand...

But how many are anything more than paper talk? 
Or Agents putting stories out in the press.


----------



## Slime (Jun 8, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			But how many are anything more than paper talk? 
Or Agents putting stories out in the press.
		
Click to expand...

I would think that accounts for 99% of it, silly season is in full flow right now.
United have been linked with enough players to fill Old Trafford, it's just ridiculous.
I still love it though!

*Slime*.


----------

